

Show HN: A bitcoin arbitrage client in Ruby - heynk
https://github.com/hstove/rbtc_arbitrage

======
michaelstewart
How is it in your interest to share this? Won't all arbitrage opportunities
vanish fairly quickly as more people run clients like this?

~~~
ada1981
Yes. Perhaps there is higher expected value in the social / professional cred
for making this and posting the result? of course, these exchanges should be
running something like this themselves and capturing that profit. Pretty neat
though.

